# 渡してだって



## %vanilla0%

みなさん こんにちは  私の質問は あるゲームの中のセリフです「博士からの手紙 キミのママに渡してだって！」この文は「doctor said you should give it to your mom」と訳されてるが「してだって」がおかしいと思います もっとも正しい表現は「渡してほしいといってるよ」or「渡すんだって」ではあるませんか


----------



## karlalou

こんにちは！

「〜だって」は、「〜と言ってるよ」と同じ意味にも使われますし、聞いた話を人に伝えるのによく使われるくだけた言い方です。
博士がその子に「ママに渡してね」と言ったのをそのまま使って「渡してだって」になるのは、親しい間柄の日常会話としてごく普通です。

「渡してほしいといってるよ」は、わずかですが大袈裟になってしまいます。（もしこう言うなら「渡してほしいといってたよ」のほうが良いでしょう。）
「渡すんだって」と言う子もいそうですが、「渡してだって」と言うより、自分のことではなくて、他人ごとのように聞こえてしまいます。


----------



## frequency

「渡す」という動詞が、「渡して」と変化したんだよ。だから、
渡して・だって
になるので、「してだって」ではないよ。
なんで変化するのか？それは、私にはよくわからないな。ただ、「だって」とくっつくときは、「渡して」に変化するんだよ。
「だって」はこの'Doctor said'　のところ。



%vanilla0% said:


> 「渡してほしいといってるよ」


そうだよ！


----------



## Cowrie

%vanilla0%さん、はじめまして
（karlalouさん、frequencyさんも、はじめまして）

ゲームの中のセリフであるということ以外に文脈の提示がありませんので、「博士からの手紙 キミのママに渡してだって！」だけについて考えますが、何も問題を感じません。小さな男の子が博士から手紙を預かり、届け先の女性の子供に渡している図が、私の目には浮かんできます。

私の理解では、「これ、博士からの手紙。『キミのママに渡して』だって！」と書き換えることができるのかな、と思います。『キミのママに渡して』は、博士が言った内容を示します。（「キミ」の部分など、そのままではないかもしれませんが。）

もちろん、文脈によっては「博士からの手紙 キミのママに渡してだって！」がおかしい状況もあると思います。


----------



## 810senior

vanillaさん、はじめまして。

「してだって」は、口語的ではありますが、普通に許容できる言い方です。
私の意見ですが、この表現は本来後ろに来るべき動詞（言う）が省略されたものと思えます。

*（博士が）博士からの手紙（を）キミのママに渡してだって（言ってたよ）。*
(a doctor) (told) you that you should give a letter from the doctor to your mother.




%vanilla0% said:


> もっとも正しい表現は「渡してほしいといってるよ」or「渡すんだって」ではあるませんか


「渡してほしいといってるよ」はこれといった問題はないのですが、「渡すんだって」は少しぎこちなく聞こえますね。

「渡してだって」は「手紙を渡してほしい」という感じの頼み事だと受け取れるのですが、
「渡すんだって」の場合は「誰かが手紙を渡すと言ってたよ」みたいに、自分ではない誰かが代わりに手紙を渡すといった感じの文章になってしまいます。


----------



## %vanilla0%

はじめまして


> 小さな男の子が博士から手紙を預かり、届け先の女性の子供に渡している図が、私の目には浮かんできます。


文脈はおしゃった通りです



> 「キミ」の部分など、そのままではないかもしれませんが


私もそう思います　直接話法（言ったことをそのまま使う）だとしたらどうして「xx（主人公の名前）」ではなくて「キミ」なのかちょっと気になる


----------



## %vanilla0%

はじめまして


> なんで変化するのか？それは、私にはよくわからないな


「渡してください」或いは「渡してほしい」ですか


----------



## %vanilla0%

karlalou said:


> 博士がその子に「ママに渡してね」と言ったのをそのまま使って「渡してだって」になるのは、親しい間柄の日常会話としてごく普通です。


博士が「君のママに渡してね」と言ったら文脈にあわないでしょ


----------



## frequency

これはね、博士と、キミと、キミのママと、もう一人誰かがいるんだよ。Ａさんとしよう。Ａさんが、キミに話してるの。



%vanilla0% said:


> 「渡してください」或いは「渡してほしい」ですか


これは、Ａさんがキミにして欲しいことを表すよ。Ａさんが、キミから、手紙をママに渡してください・渡してほしいと言ってる。

博士からの手紙 キミのママに渡してだって！
これはＡさんがキミへ、博士がこう言ってたよ、と伝言をしているんだよ。だからDoctor saidのところなんだ。


----------



## YangMuye

810senior said:


> （博士が）博士からの手紙（を）キミのママに渡してだって（言ってたよ）。
> (a doctor) (told) you that you should give a letter from the doctor to your mother.


博士の言葉を伝えるのなら、「博士」を一人称として使わないかぎり、「博士からの」は言いにくいのではないかと思うのですが、日本語ではこういう言い方は普通にされるのでしょうか。

もしくは、「博士からの手紙」と「キミのママに渡してだって」は別の文で、最初の「博士からの手紙」は「はい、これ」のようなものを渡すときのことばではないでしょうか。

また、「だ」の働きがよく分かりません。「キミのママに渡してだって」と「キミのママに渡してって」ではどう違うのでしょうか。
「だ」が入ると驚きなどの気持ちを込めて言っているいるように聞こえることが多いですが、やはりこの文脈にはあいませんね。

EDIT
frequencyさん#9の返事を読み落としました。三人称「博士」と二人称「君」の混用については、いかがお考えでしょうか。


----------



## frequency

YangMuye said:


> また、「だ」の働きがよく分かりません。「キミのママに渡してだって」と「キミのママに渡してって」ではどう違うのでしょうか。


ほとんど同じだよ。あんまり気にしなくていいと思うｗ　ただ、「キミのママに渡してって」は、
キミのママに渡してって言ってたよ
と、言ってたよをつなげることができるね。まあ、あまり意味ないと思うけど・・


----------



## 810senior

上記の文章は、私が省略されたと思われる言葉をそれぞれ憶測で付け加えただけなので、会話において実際に発言されることを想定したものではありません。
あくまで文法的にアプローチしたものであると受け止めてもらえると幸いです。

なぜ「だ」が挿入されたかについては私も詳しくは分からないですが、「キミのママに渡してって」は少し変に聞こえますね・・・。


----------



## frequency

YangMuye said:


> 博士の言葉を伝えるのなら、「博士」を一人称として使わないかぎり、「博士からの」は言いにくいのではないかと思うのですが、日本語ではこういう言い方は普通にされるのでしょうか。もしくは、「博士からの手紙」と「キミのママに渡してだって」は別の文で、最初の「博士からの手紙」は「はい、これ」のようなものを渡すときのことばではないでしょうか。
> 
> EDIT
> frequencyさん#9の返事を読み落としました。三人称「博士」と二人称「君」の混用については、いかがお考えでしょうか。



そうだよ、
博士からの手紙 キミのママに渡してだって！
これは
博士からの手紙です。（博士が）キミのママに渡してだって！
だよ。

「博士が博士からの手紙をキミのママに渡してだって」
まあ～、子供相手だから２回言って強調してるとか・・というのは少し冗談だけど、紛らわしいよね
例えば、「博士がこの手紙をキミのママに渡してだって」なら自然だよね？


----------



## %vanilla0%

ご回答ありがとうごさいます
でもまだわからない点がある
博士のことばをそのまま伝えるのなら「渡して」はいいげと「キミのママ」にわたしてではなく「（主人公の名前）のママ」に渡してのほうがいいのではないかと思う
博士のことばを間接的に伝えるのならその文の「キミのママ」はいいげとなぜ「渡して」がつかわれるのか


----------



## karlalou

%vanilla0% said:


> 博士が「君のママに渡してね」と言ったら文脈にあわないでしょ



正確な文脈は私には分からないです。
ゲームでのセリフですから、語数制限などのなかで分かりやすく、かつ、雰囲気を壊さずに表現するには、最も自然な流れや文法的な正しさはある程度、犠牲にしなければならないことも多いでしょう。

ゲーム上での表現として「博士からの手紙 キミのママに渡してだって！」は、ごく普通に正しい日本語です。

（英語訳の主語がドクターになっていますが）原文の日本語だけからでは、正確に誰からの言葉なのかはよく分からないです。ゲームの流れから知るしかないです。


----------



## YangMuye

なるほど。意味が同じでも、ここで「って」より「だって」のほうが自然に聞こえるんですね。
ふたりともありがとうございます。

ところで、私が聞きたかった質問は、すでに#4にCowrieさんが解答しているのですが、見落としてしまっていました。
私の考えはCowrieさんと同じです。「キミの」の部分は間接引用ですが、文脈によっては直接引用と解釈しても通じます。


----------



## frequency

%vanilla0% said:


> ご回答ありがとうごさいます
> でもまだわからない点がある
> 博士のことばをそのまま伝えるのなら「渡して」はいいげと「キミのママ」にわたしてではなく「（主人公の名前）のママ」に渡してのほうがいいのではないかと思う
> 博士のことばを間接的に伝えるのならその文の「キミのママ」はいいげとなぜ「渡して」がつかわれるのか



ああ・・「キミのママに渡してだって」これはある意味、きみの言うとおり、
「（博士が）キミのママに渡してと言っています」
のsimplified formみたいなものだよ。「だって」を使って省略ができるんじゃないかな。
渡して、っていうのは人に行動を促すカタチ(YangMuye,　合ってる？）博士が誰かにして欲しいことだよ。たとえば、
この子供と博士が面と向かって話してるなら、「（ママに）渡して」で済むね？（他の動詞なら？「食べて」「話して」etc..）

この「渡して」をpick upして、違う人（Ａさん）が伝えているわけだから、伝達のはたらきをする「だって」がくっつく感じ

キミのママ vs ｘｘくんのママ？どっちでもいいよ。


----------



## 810senior

%vanilla0% said:


> 博士のことばをそのまま伝えるのなら「渡して」はいいげと「キミのママ」にわたしてではなく「（主人公の名前）のママ」に渡してのほうがいいのではないかと思う



その台詞が主人公ではない第3者に向けられた台詞なら、上記の言い方で大丈夫です。
でも、上記の台詞が主人公へ向けられたものだとすれば、「（主人公の名前）のママ」という言い方は、私には変に聞こえます。

台詞の文脈について、いまいち確信が持てないので、もう一度確認したいのですが
その台詞は主人公に向けられたもので、主人公の母に手紙を渡してほしいという理解でいいでしょうか？


----------



## Flaminius

%vanilla0% said:


> 博士のことばを間接的に伝えるのならその文の「キミのママ」は*いいげと*なぜ「渡して」がつかわれるのか*。*


「いいげと」は「いいけど」のことですね。
文の終わりには句点「。」をつけてください。

間接話法でも「渡して」で問題ありません。日本語では、直接話法と間接話法の区別はそれほど大きなものではありません。博士のことばを分かりやすくするために少しだけ変えてつたえているわけです。


----------



## YangMuye

810senior said:


> 台詞の文脈について、いまいち確信が持てないので、もう一度確認したいのですが
> その台詞は主人公に向けられたもので、主人公の母に手紙を渡してほしいという理解でいいでしょうか？


＃６によれば、そうではないようです。
たぶん、博士が「この手紙、Aさんのママに渡してね」とか主人公に言いつけて、
そして、主人公が、手紙をAさんのママでなく、Aさんに渡して、言ったセリフです。
つまり「きみのママ」は、主人公のママでなく、博士の言葉でもないです。


----------



## 810senior

#6によると、どうやら上記の台詞は主人公の発言のようですね・・・。
もし手紙を渡す対象が主人公の母だとすれば、上記の台詞は、そもそも何をどう変えても、不自然にしか聞こえません。
自分でしたら、「これ、博士からの手紙なんだけど、僕の母に渡してほしいんだ」と言いますね。

手紙を渡す対象が、今話しかけている子供の母だとすれば、二人称を使うのは無問題ですし、ごく自然な言い方です。

------------------------------------------------------------------------
YangMuyeさん、ご指摘ありがとうございます。
#6のことを見落としていました・・・。


----------



## %vanilla0%

YangMuye said:


> ＃６によれば、そうではないようです。
> たぶん、博士が「この手紙、Aさんのママに渡してね」とか主人公に言いつけて、
> そして、主人公が、手紙をAさんのママでなく、Aさんに渡して、言ったセリフです。
> つまり「きみのママ」は、主人公のママでなく、博士の言葉でもないです。


違います。
博士が「この手紙、主人公のママに渡してね」とかAさんに言いつけて、
そして、Aさんが手紙を主人公に渡して言ったセリフです。


----------



## YangMuye

%vanilla0% said:


> 違います。
> 博士が「この手紙、主人公のママに渡してね」とかAさんに言いつけて、
> そして、Aさんが手紙を主人公に渡して言ったセリフです。


最初は同じじゃない？と思いましたが、もう一度＃６を読んで


%vanilla0% said:


> 私もそう思います　直接話法（言ったことをそのまま使う）だとしたらどうして「xx（主人公の名前）」ではなくて「キミ」なのかちょっと気になる


なるほど、%vanilla0%さんと810seniorさんの発想、よく分かりました。
私は、話している人が主人公だと思っていたのです。

ここはやはり直接話法ではなく、間接話法です。ただ日本語では、「しろ」や「だろう」など普通は文末にしか現れない表現でも引用節に入るので、Flaminiusさんの言ったように、直接話法とはそれほど違わないわけです。
同じことを英語にすると、 doctor said (that) you should give it to your mom か doctor told me to give it to your mom のように、接続詞のthatやto、主語や動詞などを足さなければ間接話法にならないに対して、
日本語だと、そのまま、博士がキミのママに渡してと言っている、と言っても問題なく、＃１に書いた「渡してほしいといってるよ」のように「ほしい」を入れなくてもいいです。
「渡して」を何かの省略形と考えれば、「渡してほしい」より、「渡してください」のほうに近いのではないかと思いますが、frequencyさんのいうとおり、「行動を促すカタチ」つまり「命令形」の一種と見ても問題ないと思います。これに対応する英語の命令形 please give を使うと、いかにも間接話法にはなりせんね。


----------



## %vanilla0%

*YangMuyeさん*、*810seniorさん*、* karlalouさん *、*frequencyさん *、*Cowrieさん*、* Flaminiusさん
分かりやすいご説明ありがとうございます。
**私いまよく分かりました。勉強になりました**。*


----------

